# ******* microwave



## james hines

Has anyone used one?Did you buy it or make one?Saw one and they were cooking pigs and the meat was falling off the bones.I would like to know more.Thanks


----------



## PalmsUp

http://www.cajunmicrowaves.com/
A buddy of mine has one and it cooks pigs great!


----------



## RigRat

*Conass microwave*

I've had one for years, part of being from Louisiana you have to, it's great. They also call them La Caja China (sp?) You can also cook a brisket in 3 - 3 1/2 hrs that is falling apart. I cook my Thanksgiving Turkey in mine, just as good as fried without the headache/danger of frying. I have the material to build 3 more but never did. If you can work with alum. flashing and plywood you can easily build one. Google it or on Ebay they used to sell a CD on how to build. Buckee's now has them at the big store out almost to San Antonio, ~$400. Nicely made.


----------



## waterwolf

*micro*

I have one and its just like cooking in a oven,,,,you have to season your meat because it gets no smoke flavor at all,,,,i did a pig once and it came out quite bland in taste,but very very tender,,,but the whole idea in cooking a pig is to get the skin crispy and this is what them *******'s go for,,,but its tricky...had the best luck with a half a pig about 80lb'er,,,,good luck....


----------

